# Winterradschuhe vs. Sommerradschuh mit Neoprenüberschuh



## luigiskalar (26. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal ein kurze Frage.
Ich spiele schon sehr lange mit dem Gedanken für den Winter gescheide Radschuhe zu kaufen.

Ich fahr jeden Winter mit meinen normalen Sommerradschuhen (Specialized Sworks) plus Neoprenüberschuh.

Bei 2 °C wie zum Beispiel letzten Sonntag hatte ich dicke wasserdichte Neoprensocken an, dann meine Radschuhe und drüber nochmal ein Neoprenüberschuh.
Nach ca. 1,5h werden meine Zehen schon kalt und ich wollte so keine 3h biken.


Nun meine Frage, wird das Problem mit einem gescheiten Winterschuh wie zb. der Celcius von Northwave besser?

Benötigt Ihr da überhaupt Neprenüberschuhe ? Oder kann man die so mit dicken Socken fahren ?

Bei meinen Radschuhen (Rennrad u. MTB) habe ich die Grösse 44, würdet Ihr bei den Winterschuhen 45 nehmen ?


Gruss
Jürgen

und Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## tomistein (26. November 2013)

Da ich mich auch gerade mit dem Thema beschäftige, gebe ich mal meinen bisherigen Stand wieder: da unter 10 Grad die MTB-Sommerschuhe unangenehm wurden, hatte ich mir die Celsius GTX gekauft. Die waren zwar dicht, aber speziell die Zehen froren bei mir trotzdem. Dickere Socken ging nicht, da ich ihn mir in 45 (meine normale Schuhgröße) gekauft habe.
Deshalb den Schuh nach 6 Fahrstunden wieder verkauft und die Artic Celsius GTX gekauft, natürlich größer. Der hat zwar ein molliges Futter, und der fast der ganze Fuss ist warm, aber speziell die Zehen froren bei 0-5 Grad immer noch.

Meine Erkenntnis: ich hab anscheinend ein Problem mit den Zehen, ohne Bewegung bekomme ich sie nicht warm (hatte außer beim Biken noch nie Probleme mit kalten Zehen). Gestern bei ca. 0 Grad den letzten Test gemacht: Heatpaxx Fußwärmer, meine Sommerschuhe und darüber die Vaude Minsk III Überschuhe. So warm hatte ich es bis jetzt noch nie im Schuh, kein Frieren. Ich hatte nur eine Stunde Zeit für den Test, aber die Heatpaxx haben nach 6h immer noch ordentlich Wärme abgegeben.

Meine Zusammenfassung: 
Die Schuhe sollten immer groß genug sein, damit die gewünschten Socken und ggf. HeatPaxx Platz und Luft haben. Ggf. im Laden durchprobieren, wenn einem Try&Error über den Versand nicht zusagt (jedes Modell fällt anders aus, +/- 2 Nummern möglich). Wenn man seine Zehen nicht selber heizen kann, baut man einen "Ofen" ein. Mit den richtigen Überschuhen ist dann die Winterfähigkeit der Schuhe nicht mehr so wichtig. Für mich ist da jetzt der Wohlfühlfaktor entscheidend. Bei den Northwave kann ich mich auch nicht an die harte Carbon-Sohle gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (26. November 2013)

Ich hatte es mit Bikewinterschuhen nach mehreren Tests aufgegeben.
Die Füße bleiben konstruktionsbedingt einfach nicht warm.
Auch ein sehr guter Winterschuh hängt mit dem eisernen SPD Cleat am Metallpedal und dieses an der Metallkurbel. Von der inneren Cleathalterung hast Du nur eine dünne Innensohle bis zur Socke. Und wasserdicht ist das oft auch nicht, wenn man kein Panzertape reinklebt. Die ganze Isolation der guten Winterschuhs ist somit am Ar***! Du hast vom Fuß runter einen riesigen metallenen Wärmeableiter.

Einzige Abhilfe ist, wie oben beschrieben, ein Paar extra dicker Socken plus Heizung.
Und leichte, luftduchlässige Sommerschühchen mit etwas Neopren obendrauf hält bei gut durchbluteten Füßen nur 1h. Danach frierst Du jämmerlich, sprich die Zehen werden taub, weil die Blutzufuhr wg. Kälte gedrosselt wurde.

*Mein Tipp ist ganz klar: besorge Dir ein paar gescheite leichte, warme Wanderschuhe *(Goretex, Salomon, Salewa etc.) mit griffiger Sohle und dazu ein paar passende Pedale (Flat für MTB, klassische Hakenpedal für RR). Das hält super warm und die Wanderschuhe kannst Du auch bei Schnee und Sonstigem noch nutzen.


----------



## moxrox (26. November 2013)

Mich würde interessieren inwiefern bei den Winterschuhen die Schuhsohle und insbesondere ob die Schuhplatten (cleats) wie bei normalen Radschuhen die Kälte übertragen.

Übrigens, achtet mal darauf ob eure Strümpfe stärker feucht werden. Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein Grund für kalte Füße und dafür gibts eine Lösung.


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe hier mal ein kurze Frage.
> Ich spiele schon sehr lange mit dem Gedanken für den Winter gescheide Radschuhe zu kaufen.
> ...


 
Es ist ganz einfach: RR Fahrer machen Murks, weil sie eigentlich nur im Sommer fahren!

sieht man auch an so Absurditäten, wie Rolle, im Wohnzimmer, usw!

Mtber sollten im Winter Winterschuhe fahren!
Sommerschuhe mit Überschuhen: das geht (im Gelände zumal!) kaputt, hält nicht, sitzt schwül eng, passt nicht, und wärmt null.

Ich war heute wieder los, 110 Km 5 Stunden, bei schneidigem Westwind, eiiiisiiig!, und mit Winterschuhen (Rose!) UND Überschuhen (Vaude Minsk) UND Ullmax Woolterry socken war es immer herrlich mummelig warm!
Ohne Quatsch, das wärmste am Körper waren bei diesem Trip die Füsse!
Geil.

Edit sagt: mindestens 45, du brauchst, MIT dicken Woll(!)Socken noch mummelig Platz!

Nochmal Edit: Roseschuhe sind ab-solut wasserdicht!
ich habe mich mal, als test, 10 Minuten in nen Bach gestellt: Trocken! Und warm auch!

Da dann noch ne Wollfilzsohle rein, und, wie schon oben beschrieben, Ullmax Woolterrysocke, und Minsk Überschuh!
Da ist null Übertragung zu den Klickies, was aber sonst, bei anderen, zumal unten offenen Schuhen(...) sehr doof sein kann!


----------



## moxrox (26. November 2013)

Also offen sollte nichts sein bei Radschuhen, falls doch dann einfach mit Heisskleber die Lücken füllen. Das kann man im Frühjahr sehr leicht wieder entfernen. 

Mir geht es darum warum einige schreiben die Schuhsohle sowie Schuhplatten übertragen die Kälte und andere nicht. Warum so unterschiedliche Aussagen und was ist nun Fakt. Übrigens wenn man viel schwitzt an den Füssen und die Schuhe womöglich noch eng sind, dann helfen auch die wärmsten Schuhe nichts.


----------



## luigiskalar (26. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare.
Ich denke, ich werd mal Winterschuhe schießen ! ;-)

PS:interessant dass du schreibst, dass ich Rennradler bin ? Lach
Ja aber es stimmt , am meisten bin ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs ;-)
Im Winter bin ich aber lieber im Wald unterwegs ist Windgeschützter und man fährt etwas langsamer. bei 2 Grad macht Rennrad fahren nicht wirklich Spaß. Außer die Sonne scheint und ich kann UV Strahlen tanken ;-)


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

RR Fahrer erkenne ich immer:

Im Sommer RR
Im Zimmer Rolle.
Immer der versuch, mit RR Sommerklamotten im Winter zu fahren (Überschuhe, Heizeinlagen, usw).

Dann : meist schwalbereifen, Stevensrad, und nach der Mtb Fahrt alles deutlichst abkärchern....
Dann maulen, weils so schnell kaputt geht, anders, als beim RR....


meist 1x/Woche 2 Stunden los, So vorzugsweise.

RR Fahrer eben!


----------



## gonzo31031960 (27. November 2013)

Ich muß MucPaul recht geben bin früer auch mit Klickpedalen im Winter rumgefahren aber mit der zeit wird der Fuß kalt. Das ist die kältebrücke Schuh mit der Klickverbindung Metall sowie das Pedal aus Metall. Auf dauer kommt da die Kälte durch mit Plattformpedale mit dem entsrechenden Schuhen kannst du im Winter auch längere Touren fahren.Ich habe auch festellen müssen das Hände sowie Füße vieleicht noch Ohren die emfindlichsten köperteile des Menschen sind.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

Zum 100.Mal: bei guten Winterschuhen besteht eben diese Kältebrücke nicht, weil der Schuh nicht offen ist!

Sonst wäre Er ja nicht dicht! Sind gute Winterschuhe aber! Dicht!
Bei schlechteren ist da nur unten Tape drauf, bei guten ists einfach getaped und mit ner dicken Sohle!
Dann lege ich noch eine Wollfilzsohle zur weiteren thermischen Iso rein, dann ist da nichts, aber jarnüscht mit Kältebrücke!
Ich fhle mich sauwohl in meinen Rose, auch nach 2-3-4-5 Stunden!


----------



## RetroRider (27. November 2013)

Ein Tip fehlt noch: Je flexibler die Sohle, desto weniger Kälteprobleme. Ohne ein Minimum an Bewegung nützen die ganzen passiven Maßnahmen auf Dauer auch Nix.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn man schon Probleme mit kalten Füßen hat, warum dann nicht einfach im Winter Plattformpedale nehmen? Wenn man schon Klickpedalfahren kann, warum nicht mal Fahrradfahren lernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomistein (27. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ein Tip fehlt noch: Je flexibler die Sohle, desto weniger Kälteprobleme. Ohne ein Minimum an Bewegung nützen die ganzen passiven Maßnahmen auf Dauer auch Nix.
> Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn man schon Probleme mit kalten Füßen hat, warum dann nicht einfach im Winter Plattformpedale nehmen? Wenn man schon Klickpedalfahren kann, warum nicht mal Fahrradfahren lernen?



Mittlerweile würde ich dir da vollkommen zustimmen. 

Es ist halt so, dass man sich an an Klickpedale im Laufe der Zeit sehr stark gewöhnt und tatsächlich das ohne wieder lernen muss.


----------



## MucPaul (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Zum 100.Mal: bei guten Winterschuhen besteht eben diese Kältebrücke nicht, weil der Schuh nicht offen ist!
> 
> Sonst wäre Er ja nicht dicht! Sind gute Winterschuhe aber! Dicht!
> Bei schlechteren ist da nur unten Tape drauf, bei guten ists einfach getaped und mit ner dicken Sohle!
> ...





Jeder SPD Schuh ist unten per Definition offen. Sonst wäre es kein SPD Schuh! 

Guck da noch mal hin. Da sind zwei lange offene Schlitze, in der das Cleat montiert wird. Die Wärmeableiter (Schrauben vom Cleat) gehen durch die Sohle hindurch direkt zum Fuß. 
Jetzt hast Du als Schuhproduzent das Problem, diese großen Löcher für den Winter halbwegs vernünftig abzudichten. Manche machen das gut, indem sie wasserfestes Duct-Tape und dicke Polster drüber machen (wie bei Dir), andere weniger gut (wie bei meinen ex-Schuhen). Die dicke isolierende Gummisohle fehlt da folglich, weil die Schlitze zwei große Löcher sind.

Wer also kalte SPD Winterschuhe hat, muss... 
i.) die Schlitze abdichten. Am besten die Cleats perfekt passend fixieren und dann mit Heisskleber (Kunststoff) die Schlitze rundum versiegeln. (Geht mit Heissföhn auch wieder weg). 
ii.) eine gute Isolation vom inneren Cleathalter zum Fuß reinsetzen. Sprich gut isolierende Innensohle (z.B. auch mit Alufolie als Wärmereflektor.

Das funktioniert im Prinzip sehr gut.

Ich habe mir einfach ein paar gute GoreTex Wanderschuhe geholt und fahre mit Platform. Damit war das Problem mit kalten Füßen sofort gelöst. Und man kann die Schuhe auch noch anderweitig benutzen.


----------



## luigiskalar (27. November 2013)

Servus,

irgendwie hört sich das 2detig an, mit den Rennrad Fahrern 
Sind wir etwa in Deinen Augen Weicheier ? lach

Hab schon Respekt, wenn mich mal ein MTBler im Wald am Berg stehen läst.
Ist aber eher selten der Fall ! lach

Gruss


----------



## luigiskalar (27. November 2013)

Fahrt Ihr eure Winterschuhe mit Neoprenüberschuhen (Temperaturbereich 0-5), oder reicht alleine der Winter Bikeschuh mit dicken Socken ?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr eure Winterschuhe mit Neoprenüberschuhen (Temperaturbereich 0-5), oder reicht alleine der Winter Bikeschuh mit dicken Socken ?
> 
> Gruss
> Jürgen


 

Also ich bin ja Frei, Sa, So, und Die los gewesen...
Mit Überschuh ists schon deutlich NOCH wärmer!
Vaude Minsk2 über die rosewinterschhe, das ist mal warm!
Ohne geht auch, ist aber nicht sooo warm.


----------



## luigiskalar (27. November 2013)

Servus,

Vielen Dank.
Das Probier ich dann einfach mal aus ;-)


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo31031960 (28. November 2013)

Ich hab ja auch nicht an meinen SPD Schuhen rumgebastelt aber bevor ich mir teure SPD Winterschuhe geholt habe bin ich auf Flatpedale Saint von Shimano umgestiegen und man kann sich das pedalieren wieder umgewöhnen. Es ist natürlich ein wenig umgewöhnung,ich bin früher nur mit SPD Pedalen gefahren mein Renner hat noch SPD Pedale bin aber dieses Jahr nur wenig gefahren weil ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte.Aber ich kann nur vor meinen Rückenproblem berichten das war im frühjahr wo noch viel Schnee lag da bin ich mit Flatpedalen sehr gut zurecht bekommen keine kälteprobleme was ich mit meinen SPD Schuhen nie so recht sagen kann so das wärs.Gruß Gonzo


----------



## 3idoronyh (28. November 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Vielen Dank.
> Das Probier ich dann einfach mal aus ;-)
> ...


 

Gern geschehen! Aber ws probierst Du konkret?

und berichte mal, wie es dann so ist!

Gruss.


----------



## luigiskalar (28. November 2013)

Ja ich kauf mir jetzt gute Winterschuhe und fahr mal ohne Überschuh.
Dann merke ich schnell ob ich zusätzlich Überschuhe brauche

Gruss


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

Mach das!
Viellecht wird aus dir noch ein Mtber, statt einem RR Fahrer!

RR Fahren: fahren nur in Meute, A.... an A..., dabei laut schnatternd.
Sprints nur mit Ansage, und nur bis Ortsschild....
Steigungen können Sie nicht fahren, und Haltung im Gelände ist zum Weinen, weil sie immer so passiv auffem RR gegen den Wind kämpfen....
Gewicht ist auch oft zu hoch, weil Steigungen eh meist nicht gefahren werden, und mit überlangen oder sonst unpassenden Übersetzungen (Helden, also lang/superlang, ) oder Compact ( Lang/kurz mit riesenloch in der Mitte).


RR Fahrer auf dem Mtb (nur im Winter!) ist oft erbärmlich anzusehen.
Und wie gesagt; einmal ein teures Mtb gekauft, mit Oem Schwalbereifen, und nach JEDER Geländefahrt abgedampft(kaputtgedampft), und so weiter...

Ich steh nicht so auf RR Fahrer...
Vielleicht wird ja aus Dir noch ein Mtber! Die Winterschuhe teste mal, und berichte.
Gruss


----------



## RetroRider (29. November 2013)

Wenn Vorurteile stimmen, machen sie noch mehr Spaß. 

Ich würde auch sagen, daß der Winter die falsche Zeit ist, um mit Mountainbiken anzufangen. Im Winter muss man schon einen gewissen Schatz an Erfahrung und Ausrüstung haben, sonst ist der Spaß schnell vorbei. Der Sommer ist viel Anfänger-freundlicher.


----------



## MucPaul (29. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Mach das!
> Viellecht wird aus dir noch ein Mtber, statt einem RR Fahrer!
> 
> RR Fahren: fahren nur in Meute, A.... an A..., dabei laut schnatternd.
> ...



 
Du sprichst wie Erwin Pelzig. 
"Der Deutsche möchte nach Feierabend in seinem Vorgarten mit Gartenzwergen sitzen und in Ruhe seine Vorurteile pflegen" 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß Dein Beitrag oben nur lustige, ironische Provokation ist. Oder...?


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du sprichst wie Erwin Pelzig.
> "Der Deutsche möchte nach Feierabend in seinem Vorgarten mit Gartenzwergen sitzen und in Ruhe seine Vorurteile pflegen"
> 
> Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß Dein Beitrag oben nur lustige, ironische Provokation ist. Oder...?


 

Ich kenne jeede Menge RR Fahrer...
Und die sind leider wirklich so!

Übel, es gibt nichts festgefahreneres!
Poste mal in einem derer Foren etwas negtives über Doping, oder gegen Lance-betrüger-Arstrong, oder gegen Ullrich!
DIE gehen ab, wie Zäpfchen!

Mtber nicht grüssen, ist auch so ein Ding...
Rasierte beine-Zwang, oder weisse Socken Kult....
RR Fahrer sind Spiesser hoch3!


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn Vorurteile stimmen, machen sie noch mehr Spaß.
> 
> Ich würde auch sagen, daß der Winter die falsche Zeit ist, um mit Mountainbiken anzufangen. Im Winter muss man schon einen gewissen Schatz an Erfahrung und Ausrüstung haben, sonst ist der Spaß schnell vorbei. Der Sommer ist viel Anfänger-freundlicher.


 

Good Post! 
Aber das ist ja eben der Witz mit RR Fhrern: die fahren dann bocklos, im Winter Mtb, mit Murksreifen, auf Murksfelgen, und maulen dann rum, so ein Mtb sei langsam und doof...
Im Sommer, wenns soooo schön ist, mit hartem, leichtläufigem Boden, schööön Race King bereift, Vögel singen, Grün kommt raus, man ist in der Natur...
Da fahren die ja wieder Ar... an Ar... in der Gruppe RR, nix mit Mtb.
Man könnte es umdrehen, und Mtb im Sommer fahren (alles toll) und dann bei Dauerregen RR fahren, und sich übers RR beklagen!
Nur, dass das eben nicht geht, weil das mit RR im Winter so dermassen übel ist, dass es nicht ghet!

Good Post! Dank Dir


----------



## luigiskalar (30. November 2013)

Servus,

Aber echt ein "dummes Geschwätz"
Ich fahr auch im Sommer MTB. Nicht nur im Winter.
Das wäre auch total das falsche Training !

Ich brauch im Wald bei mir immer mehr Schmackes wie im Neckartal mit dem Rennrad !
Aber mir ist es im Winter im Wald einfach geschützter, der kalte Wind hat keine Chance.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist langsamer und ich beklage mich kein bisschen über das biken!

Übrigens fahre ich Maxxis Larsen TT, keine Schwalbe ;-)

Und ein paar Bike Marathons oder Etappenrennen hab ich auch schon gefinisht.
Ich denke auch, das auf dem Mtb genauso viele Übergewichtige unterwegs sind wie auf dem Rennrad. Aber Hauptsache die machen etwas ! Oder nicht ?

Gruß
Luigiskalar


----------



## MucPaul (1. Dezember 2013)

Also das sind post-pubertäre Vorurteile, die hier geäußert werden. Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten MTB, nebenbei auch Trekkingrad-Touren und ich liebe mein Rennrad/Fitnessrad.

Man will vielleicht nicht immer die IsarTrails fahren oder 100km im Stau zu den Alpen gondeln, sondern auch mal was neues entdecken, wie die absolut fantastischen, einsamen Landstraßen rund um die Münchner Seen und Voralpen. Nebenbei bringt mir das sehr gutes Ausdauertraining, damit ich auf den gemeinsamen MTB Touren nicht schon am ersten Huggl die Segel streiche.

Sicherlich gibt es genauso Hardcore-MTB'ler wie Hardcore-RR'ler. Aber das ist die gleiche Denke wie BMW Motorradfahrer mit ihren Vorurteilen zu "japanischen Güllepumpen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir jetzt Winter MTB Schuhe gekauft.
Die Defroster von Speci !

Samstag und Sonntag habe ich die getestet.
Ich bin voll begeistert !!!

Samstag bei 1-2 Grad mit Skisocken und Aldi Überschuhen schön warm. 
Sonntag bei 6 Grad auch mit Skisocken und den Überschuhen, aber da waren die mir zu warm ! Aber ohne Neoprenüberschuhe sind die dann TOP bei 5-6 Grad.

Also kann ich echt empfehlen !

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Dezember 2013)

Im Ernst? 100-180 Flocken und dann noch Überschuhe und Skisocken und ggf. alles bei Temperaturen im Plusbereich?! Das hab ich hoffentlich missverstanden???

Ich bin eher eine Frostbeule, Sonnabend bei Schneematsch und 0°C (laut app "gefühlt wie -4°C") unterwegs gewesen:

- Sommerschuhe (Vaude Route TR)
- MTB Thermosocken (Gore MTB Thermo lang)
- Thermo Überschuhe (Gore Road Windstopper Softshell Thermo)

Ich hatte pickepacke warme Füße. Null Kälte durch die Cleats oder so, auch ohne besondere Einlagen, eben ganz normal meine Sommerschuhe. Nicht geschwitzt, nicht gefroren - wäre imho auch mit nur Windstopper-Überschuhen (ohne Thermo) super gegangen, die o.g. Kombi kann ich mir locker bis -10°C vorstellen, so kuschelig war das.  

Hatte früher auch mal vor, mir reine Winterschuhe zu holen, dann aber aufgrund der vielen widersprüchlichen Meinungen (von zu warm bis eisekalt im Plusbereich ist ja alles dabei) und des viel zu hohen Preises davon abgesehen. Bisher fahre ich gut mit der Ersparnis.
Davon ab, dass mir z.B. die Northwave sogar in 39 mit den dicken Socken noch viel zu groß waren, und ich nirgends Damenwinterschuhe mal anprobieren konnte...


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Northwave gibt es übrigens auch mit 37.

Bei meinen normalen Celsius bin ich die letzten 2 Winter ganz gut ohne Überschuhe klargekommen. Nur bei Minus Temperaturen und sehr langen Ausfahrten wurde es ein bißchen kalt im Zehenbereich. Dafür habe ich jetzt den Artic gekauft, aber der ist mir zur Zeit zu warm.


----------



## knartzt (11. Dezember 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe mir jetzt Winter MTB Schuhe gekauft.
> Die Defroster von Speci !
> ...



Hallo,
die Defroster fahre ich auch. Ein super Schuh! Aber auf die Idee Überschuhe drüber zu ziehen, bin ich nicht gekommen. Warscheinlich weil sie warm genug sind 
Alleine das drübergefrickel der Überschuhe hatte ich satt und dann wird man spätestens nach 2 Stunden mit kalten Füßen belohnt. Die beste Investition seit Jahren!

Gruss


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Dezember 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die Northwave gibt es übrigens auch mit 37.
> 
> Bei meinen normalen Celsius bin ich die letzten 2 Winter ganz gut ohne Überschuhe klargekommen. Nur bei Minus Temperaturen und sehr langen Ausfahrten wurde es ein bißchen kalt im Zehenbereich. Dafür habe ich jetzt den Artic gekauft, aber der ist mir zur Zeit zu warm.



Jo, nur beim örtlichen Bikeshop war 39 das kleinste und der Verkäuferkommentar war so in die Richtung: Damenschuhe gibt es zwar, nur kauft die eh keiner, daher ordern wir erst gar keine. Und kleiner als 39 trägt ja auch keiner, daher auch nix in der Richtung...

Na egal, die Passform von den Northwave finde ich abgesehen von dem unverschä,ten Preis ohnehin daneben


----------



## luigiskalar (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Überschuhe habe ich eigentlich nur drüber, damit die Schuhe nicht gleich vom ersten Tag aussehen wie die SAU !
Also bei mir im Wald ist es momentan echt eine Schlammschlacht !

Es reicht schon wenn meine Bikehose eine Dreckschickt draufhat, das ich die am nächsten Tag hinstellen könnte 

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass mann wirklich ein grossen Unterschied merkt, ziwschen Sommer und Winterschuhen

Gruss


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem Preis ist ja relativ. Gute Thermoueberschuhe kosten ja um die 40 Euro. Wenn man dann soviel faehrt wie ich halten die nur eine oder zwei Saisons. Meine Sommerschuhe passen mir perfekt mit meinen Sommersocken. Damit es mir mit den dicken Wollsocken nicht das Blut abschnuert braeuchte ich noch ein Paar mit einer Nummer groesser. Jeh nach dem auch 60-80 Euro. Sind wir schon bei 100-120.

Die Northwave gibt es hin und wieder im Angebot fuer 140 und es gibt auch guenstiger Marken.

Ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet, meine habe ich jetzt sogar den 4. Winter. Das sind bisjetzt 35 â¬ und bei meiner winterlichen Km Leistung von 3000 km mit 1,1 Cent pro km ja gar nichts. IcDa gebe ich unterwegs mehr Geld fuer Kaffee aus. Und die Kisten fallen ja noch ins bodenlose, den ausser an den Schnuerrsenkeln kann ich keinen Verschleiss erkennen.

Dafuer der Komfortgewinn, kein Gefrickel mit den Ueberschuhen. Vor zwei Wochen 9 h bei 3-4Grad. Fuesse top warm.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Dezember 2013)

Joa, wenn man solche Kilometerleistungen hat, und dazu Schuhe findet die passen und keine 300 kosten ist das auch ok. Bei mir lohnt das einfach nicht, ausserdem lässt mir meine Regierung 150-300 nicht durchgehen für Winterschuhe 

Meine Sommerschuhe passen mit Sneakersocken auch perfekt, einfach ganz eng geschnürt sitzen die top, ohne aber abzuschnüren. Mit dicken Wintersocken mache ich sie einfach weiter auf und auch da sitzen sie top ohne einzuschnüren, daher ist für mich einfach die 10 Minuten Fummelei mit Überschuhen zur Zeit wirtschaftlicher


----------



## moxrox (14. Dezember 2013)

Hier hat jemand auch eine interessante Methode beschrieben für allerdings extreme tiefe Temperaturen bis -50C Temperatur, also eher nicht für die meisten von uns aber interessant zu lesen:

Innenschuhe und Radschuhe kombiniert.

Er kauft sich Innenschuhe, gibt ja verschiedene aus Filz usw, er benutzt 12mm dicke...und für die Größe der Innenschuhe kauft er sich seine Radschuhe. Das scheint natürlich optimal für sehr tiefe Temperaturen zu sein, aber es ist interessant. Da die Innenschuhe natürlich viel Platz benötigen und nicht nur 1-2 Nummern größer, sehen die Chancen schlechter aus für solche die bereits größere Füsse besitzten.

http://fat-bike.com/2012/05/warm-feet-are-happy-feet-by-mike-curiak/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (14. Dezember 2013)

daran ist nix geheimnisvolles.
 1-2 nummer grössere schuhe kaufen und dicke socken rein ist die variante die jeder machen kann.

und das was der typ macht ist nur nen radschuh zu nehmen, die ja meist pipifein und nix für winter geeignet sind, mit ner echten wärmeisolierung auszustatten wie sie nun mal echt wintertaugliche schuhe haben zu erweitern.
wenn man sonst nur müll zu kaufen bekommt was soll man sonst grossartig machen?

ich muss mich zwar ned mit so albernheiten rumschlagen, da ich nix clicks verwende und somit die option vernünftige voll wintertaugliche schuhe verwenden zu können habe, trotzdem.....

wenn ich lese das hier leute wie die weltmeister kämpfen um nicht nen kältetod zu sterben nur weil die 4 clicki dinger hersteller sich zu fein sind mal nen vernünftigen schuh zusammenzubasteln, und selbst das was diese unter der flage"arctic, extremo,thermo,usw,......." verkaufen eher an sommerballerinas erinnert, als an echte winterschuhe....

grausig das ganze und natürlich mein mitgefühl an alle die dieser verkorsten industrie"firmenpolitik?" zum opfer fallen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

knartzt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Defroster fahre ich auch. Ein super Schuh! Aber auf die Idee Überschuhe drüber zu ziehen, bin ich nicht gekommen. Warscheinlich weil sie warm genug sind
> Alleine das drübergefrickel der Überschuhe hatte ich satt und dann wird man spätestens nach 2 Stunden mit kalten Füßen belohnt. Die beste Investition seit Jahren!
> 
> Gruss





Genauso ist das !
Überschuhe sind RR Kram!
Alleine das gefrickel, und dann gehen die IMMER kaputt, sind ja unten aus Stoff, welcher zwischen Sohle uind Boden zermahlen wird....


Für 180 Euro...


Da kauft man sich gute Winterschuhe, und gute Socken, gut is!
Mehr braucht kein Mensch.
Da sitzt, passt, hat Luft, ist im guten Fall wasserdicht, und macht Sinn, weils hält!


Die Rose Winterschuhe sind top, kosten um die 130, die von Northwave mögen auch gut sein (nicht wasserdicht!!), bei mir hats im Winter auch mal Matsch, Pfützen, Tauwetter, ich würde dringend wasserdichte Winterschuhe empfehlen.
Die von Rose sind robust, stabil, wasserdicht, und halten bei mir seit 4 Jahren (etwa 4x 4.000 Km).
Abends auf die Heizung, morgens alles prima, an, und wieder los!


Ist für mich ein Phänomen, wie sehr sich viele mit Gefrickel und gebastelten Notlösungen abgeben....
Ach ja: warme Socken sind übrigens aus Wolle!
Glaub nix anderes und lass Dir nix erzählen!


----------



## TonySoprano (14. Dezember 2013)

180,-â¬ .......... das sind doch Peanuts 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a117918/woelvhammer-winterstiefel-spd-black.html?mfid=787

hat die jemand??


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> 180,-â¬ .......... das sind doch Peanuts
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a117918/woelvhammer-winterstiefel-spd-black.html?mfid=787
> 
> hat die jemand??






Ich zitiere mal:"NASA-geprÃ¼fte Aerogel Innensohle" 


Vielleicht auch "Drallstabilisierte Schwipp-schwapp-Fluxkompensations Hypersohle"....


Roseschuh: 139 Euro, dicht, wasserdicht, warm, stabil, alles gut.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-winter-mtb-schuhe-rws-02/aid:589868
Wollsocke rein, schÃ¶n warm, alles prima.
325 Euro ausgeben ist crazy...


----------



## TonySoprano (14. Dezember 2013)

stimmt, wohl eher was für RR Fahrer ^°


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> stimmt, wohl eher was für RR Fahrer ^°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2013)

Tolles und sehr Interessantes Thema hier 
Was halten die Experten vom Diadora Polaris, die haben noch so ein "Teil" zwischen Cleat und Sohle...., sollte doch eigentlich die Kältebrücke unterbrechen, oder?  Vom Preis her wäre er Attraktiv


----------



## Hillcruiser (16. Dezember 2013)

ich stand auch schon mehrfach vor dem Kauf von Winterschuhen, hab dann aber immer wieder auf Überschuhe zurückgegriffen.
Finde ich einfach flexibler.
Fahre im Winter auch bis -15Grad und ca. 70km/Woche (Gelände); da hat´s bisher immer mit den gefütterten Vaude-Überschuhen gereicht und die halten auch schon 3 Winter...


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Dezember 2013)

Huuu, bei -15° würden mir mit Überschuhe die Füße nicht nur einfrieren, sondern auch noch abfallen  brrr


----------



## moxrox (20. Dezember 2013)

-10°C ist schon recht extrem und bei den Temperaturen würde ich nicht sehr lange fahren, bei noch tieferen Temperaturen würde ich erst gar nicht radfahren gehen. Das macht mir kein Spass.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Dezember 2013)

an -10° ist nix extrem, vor 2 oder 3 jahren war ich mit dem rad bei -25° unterwegs und hatte mollig warme füsse.

nur mit dem müll der grossteils als Radschuhe verkauft wird ist sowas vermutlich extrem, zum glück verwende ich sowas ned sondern ordentliche schuhe." manch einer hat doch bishen ansprüche auch ans Schuhwerk"

resüme mit ordentlichen schuhen mach es am rad immer spass und bei jeder temp.


----------



## moxrox (20. Dezember 2013)

Ab einer gewissen Temperatur fahre ich einfach nicht Rad weil ich kein Bock darauf habe in eisiger Luft draussen mehrstündig rumzufahren bei grauem und dunklem Wetter, und bei -25 Grad ganz sicherlich nicht bei dem man die Luft fast nicht atmen kann, möchte auch nicht wissen was passiert wenn du alleine jwd einen Unfall/Platten hast bei solchen Minustemperaturen und du geschwitzt ne Zwangspause einlegen musst..na kein Bock drauf.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Dezember 2013)

ist eher halb so wild, ich pack mich ja auch sehr ordentlich ein wenns wirklich kalt wird, was ja im Moment ned mal im Ansatz der fall ist.

das mit atmen stimmt das es bei -20° schwerer wird, selbst ne Sturmhaube bringt da wenig, aber ich hetzt bei solchen temps ja auch ned wie ein bekloppter rum, bin ja schon alter man......


----------

